# Why did BD Campy bikes vanish?



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

I am a new member to this bike forum, I have been in other bike forums but this forum in particular receives a lot of attention from the people at Bikes Direct. 
I wanted to know what happened to the Campy bikes from Bikes direct… Why are they no longer offered. They were once offered, in fact I own a Campy Record Sprint Euro that I got a few years ago. I still have the page for it saved on my computer. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/bottecchia/bzeuro_pre.htm. I had other bikes before it, and I was hesitant at first to trust a bike from Bikes Direct. Especially from the bad rap I heard about it. I am glad that I did not listen to it. Four years later and I have no regrets about the purchase. It is the best bike I own. I went from disbelief, to belief. And now I support bikes direct, because there are just so many haters out there who don’t have a BD bike, don’t know much about BD, and don’t understand anything about it. I always get questions about the bike, I just tell everyone that is great, because it is. 
From what I remember the Campy bikes for BD sold like wildfire. No more than a week after I bought mine they were all sold out. Bike Island (which everyone says is a co-company of bikes direct) offers a Campy Chorus set… So why are no bikes offered on bikes direct equipped with Campy? There is availability of it. And if you were able to offer them before with success I am sure you can offer them now and have similar success.
This one is for Mike, the guy who is with bikes direct… I suggest that you consider bringing back the Campy equipped bikes. Campy equipped bikes are becoming a rarity nowadays. All I see now is Shimano and SRAM. There are strong loyalists to Campy (I am one of them), as Campy is a great component maker. I think that there is a market out there for you, and if you were to ask anyone here I believe that they would love to see you bring the Campy bikes back. In fact, I would probably buy another.
Good companies listen to their customers. And having done business with you before I believe you are a good company.
It is a suggestion and request from a loyal customer, bring back the Campy bikes. 

Thanks


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought a SRAM bike from bikesdirect. But I would have seriously considered a campy ride. 

What's up with this? 

GET $200 BACK ON THIS PURCHASE*
*Here is how it works: After you buy this bicycle, within 14 days of receipt of bike, send us back in as-new condition the Bottecchia bare frame, fork, headset and wheelset and we'll issue the card you used to purchase the bike a credit back of $200 (Please leave tires/tubes on wheels and stem/headset on fork to make packing safe for return)


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

MKGcentury said:


> I am a new member to this bike forum, I have been in other bike forums but this forum in particular receives a lot of attention from the people at Bikes Direct.
> I wanted to know what happened to the Campy bikes from Bikes direct… Why are they no longer offered. They were once offered, in fact I own a Campy Record Sprint Euro that I got a few years ago. I still have the page for it saved on my computer. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/bottecchia/bzeuro_pre.htm. I had other bikes before it, and I was hesitant at first to trust a bike from Bikes Direct. Especially from the bad rap I heard about it. I am glad that I did not listen to it. Four years later and I have no regrets about the purchase. It is the best bike I own. I went from disbelief, to belief. And now I support bikes direct, because there are just so many haters out there who don’t have a BD bike, don’t know much about BD, and don’t understand anything about it. I always get questions about the bike, I just tell everyone that is great, because it is.
> From what I remember the Campy bikes for BD sold like wildfire. No more than a week after I bought mine they were all sold out. Bike Island (which everyone says is a co-company of bikes direct) offers a Campy Chorus set… So why are no bikes offered on bikes direct equipped with Campy? There is availability of it. And if you were able to offer them before with success I am sure you can offer them now and have similar success.
> This one is for Mike, the guy who is with bikes direct… I suggest that you consider bringing back the Campy equipped bikes. Campy equipped bikes are becoming a rarity nowadays. All I see now is Shimano and SRAM. There are strong loyalists to Campy (I am one of them), as Campy is a great component maker. I think that there is a market out there for you, and if you were to ask anyone here I believe that they would love to see you bring the Campy bikes back. In fact, I would probably buy another.
> ...


I like Campy equipment: but the way it is sold oem and the way the Euro jumps around and the lead-time; makes specing Campy a currency speculation.
So we see fewer companies using Campy

Then Sram keeps growing in demand and keeps being seen on winning bikes all over. Thus Shimano stays number 1 in demand but Sram keeps increasing and takes a strong number 2 position; and requests for Campy drop to very low levels and Euro jumps up and down like a rabbit.

Our main requests on high-end today are RED and Di2
[and the interest in Di2 seems backed by fantastic reveiws and results: one long time rider told me after 4 months on Di2 he would never ride anything else AND that he can not even force it to mis-shift or perform poorly -- even if he cyclo-crosses it.]

In summary, Campy needs to do what BMW, MB, Audi, and even the Italian car makers do: if you order now; lock the price in USD even if lead time is 6 months.


BTW - if we had only one CAMPY bike; which frame would you suggest and which group? And would you say standard or compact crack?

thanks
mike


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I would suggest Campy Chorus on the LeChampion carbon frame. Have an option for standard or compact cranks. I love Campy very much.


----------



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah… I understand. The parts are expensive, and the whole euro thing can get messy (though I thought that the Euro has been down recently). I am just a Campy fan boy. Nothing wrong with SRAM or Shimano (many people swear by them), it is all a matter of preferences, they all have their good and bad. You are right SRAM has done wonderfully in races thus far, sadly campy has not done much for a while. It is just sad now, those who want Campy are now finding a Campy bike hard to find. 
Compact is becoming a bit more popular. I think compact crank would be good. It makes hill climbing easy, it is lighter than the standard 53-39. Of course that is just my opinion, but I live in a hilly area where the smaller gearing is just vital. I think the option of choice for the consumer who is buying the bike is best. if you can somehow allow a bit of customization. A 53-39 has advantages (speed on flats), and a 50 has advantages (uphill).
I think that you can possibly do away with the triple cranks. A compact offers similar gearing potential, with a bit of weight saving. Besides no more makers are manufacturing any top end triple products, SRAM doesn’t even have a triple line.

As for the frame… That depends on the package. If you are selling Campy Record or any of the top level products I think most people would be looking or expecting a carbon fiber frame. If it is middle tier like Rival, Sora-105, and Veloce I think that an aluminum frame will be decent enough. Basically those who are buying top end buy top end, those who are buying mid-low range are looking more for savings (especially at bikes direct). It is less common to find Sora or Veloce on a carbon fiber bike anyway (from any manufacturer). 
You are getting Di2 in the works… I have seen that in a local ride once. Stuff is expensive, and even though I would probably not go and get it. I would like to see how you incorporate something like that. I am sure people are demanding that a lot, I mean it can possibly be the future of cycling.


----------



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

The setup can be whatever. Chorus, Record (though possibly too expensive now), Veloce, just make the right pair with the bike. 
In truth though... I know this from experience. All Campy stuff works the same the only difference between Veloce and Record is weight (I have both) but they all offer the same performance. People have become WAY too serious about weight though...
Weight does not make THAT much of a difference (at least not as much as everyone says).


----------



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I bought a SRAM bike from bikesdirect. But I would have seriously considered a campy ride.
> 
> What's up with this?
> 
> ...


Reply----
I think if people wanted only the campy setup without everything else. It one did that they would get the campy setup for less than 1500. for Campy Record that is a steal. Most people bought it for the Campy record group and not for anything else.
It is just weird though... I don't think I have ever seen anything like that before. 

In truth though.
I thought that the frame, fork and wheelset was fine. I kept them. I still use the frame, even though I could upgrade it to CF, the frame is actually one of the better ALU frames I have used (which I was not expecting from BD). It is Columbus made, so it is quality. The fork was ok, just a standard CF fork not superb but not bad at all. The wheelset was fine, the weight of it was around 1700, which was light for a set that cheap. I did swap the wheels out but not because they were bad or anything, just becasue I had another wheelset that I liked.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it just me or does Campy sometimes appeal to an older crowd? This isn't a remark about the age of those posting in this thread; it seems like the guys who ride, love, and respect Campy are the ones who have been around a while and who respect the artisan workmanship. 

With that in mind, I would pair Chorus or Record with a less aggressive and more upright geometry. Something like the Bianchi C2C or Roubaix (which would translate to Motobecane's Century Team or in Ti, the Le Champ Team). 

But that's just my guess. I'm sure there are plenty of racers who would like Campy on their rides. Personally--since I just bought a road bike with Sram Red--I'd really like to see Di2 on a tri bike.


----------

